# Samyang 85mm f/1.8 for EF-M



## andrei1989 (Aug 21, 2018)

https://photorumors.com/2018/08/20/...f-85mm-f-1-8-ed-umc-cs-aps-c-mirrorless-lens/

samyang announced (or will do so shortly) an 85 1.8 for mirrorless APS-C
manual focus only: *More fun with Manual Focus lenses…* 
priced about 319 uk pounds so maybe around 300 €/$


----------

